# 826



## Boondockstwo (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello all, I recently bought a JD 826 which is early 80’s by the black handle bars. It is in good condition, dirty and such but starts and runs. 

It leaks fuel from carb and was wondering where is the best place to get carb kit and service manuals to work on this. 

Any help or info is greatly appreciated. 

It is a John Deere P826k 156883


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Instead of wasting time and money rebuilding, go with this(or similar)https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...035064?hash=item4af2f9c4f8:g:HBcAAOSwI59Z89Z7 Make sure to Get an Adjustable One. Problem Solved Cheap and Easy.


----------



## Boondockstwo (Oct 28, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> Instead of wasting time and money rebuilding, go with this(or similar)https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...035064?hash=item4af2f9c4f8:g:HBcAAOSwI59Z89Z7 Make sure to Get an Adjustable One. Problem Solved Cheap and Easy.


Thank you Jackmels, looks like it would work. Any other info you have on this JD 826? I read they are great machines if taken care of.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Boondockstwo. Here are links to both the service and operator manuals for your machine.

Service manual-
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf

Operators manual-
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John%20Deere%20826%20Snowblower%20Manual.pdf


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes go with the new adjustable carb as linked above. I work on 2 826s for my church and they are decent machines. Hows the scraper bar and the side skids? Get some armor skids for it.


----------



## Boondockstwo (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you Grunt, these will help alot.


----------



## Boondockstwo (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey GoBlowSnow, thanks for the advice. the scraper bar looks ok but the side skids look pretty wore down. Where can I get the armor skids from? What does the letter designation mean before and after the 826.........Mine says P826k?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives for the skids 

As for the P826k Not too sure, but here is a topic on it:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/john-deere-snowblowers/23193-jd-826-odd-s-n.html

Once you get the new skids, make sure you get em adjusted properly, you can ask for advice on how to do that on here.


----------



## Boondockstwo (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks GoBlowSnow


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was going to give you the handy link to the JD parts catalog but it seems they moved it and as with everything else you get used to re-designed it. I think this is the new link and it's handy as it has exploded diagrams. 

https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/c...NotSwitchToLandingPage&language=en&country=SZ


----------



## Boondockstwo (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Kiss4afrog, will be handy


----------



## Boondockstwo (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Kiss4afrog, will be handy to have.


----------

